# Grants?



## ausyd (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello All,

Partner and I are looking at buying our first property to live in, this time next year (March-ish 2016) What are the current grants..? First home buyer? Newly built home? Just a little confused..

Thanks in advance


----------



## ausyd (Feb 22, 2015)

Knock knock anyone there...?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really sure what you are asking.

In Australia we find a house (to build or already built) we offer a price, then the owner accepts or rejects and you keep going until you agree on the price. Then the contact sets out information like how many days to settle and then you get the house.

Building a new house is different as it is a set price no negotiations.

Comparing prices won't help because all prices vary depending on location and what the property is like.

Best to look on realestate.com.au in the area you are interested in and they may have the recent sales in the area.

Good-luck


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Try doing some googling, but here is one link you could look at:

http://www.firsthome.gov.au


----------



## ausyd (Feb 22, 2015)

_Not really sure what you are asking._

Grants. Government grants to be exact.

Thanks for the link.


----------

